# XP to Leopard



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

How would I go about switching from XP to Leopard without buyin a new computer?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Buy a used one.


----------



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yankee Rose said:


> Buy a used one.


Where do you find used Macs? I'm interested.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

Buy a used what? I have Mac Leopard on CD and I was wondering if it is possible to install it onto my pc. And was your answer sarcastic?


----------



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Likeatalltree said:


> Buy a used what? I have Mac Leopard on CD and I was wondering if it is possible to install it onto my pc. And was your answer sarcastic?


Mac's have these chips on them that prevent the installation of OS X on a PC.


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the straight answer.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Likeatalltree said:


> Buy a used what? I have Mac Leopard on CD and I was wondering if it is possible to install it onto my pc. And was your answer sarcastic?


I'm sorry you found my answer to be sarcastic. I did not intend for it to be. You did not initially state that you had the OS X Leopard software. Still, the only way that you can make a switch from XP to OS X without buying a *new* computer would be to purchase a used one.

Apple's software - as well as Microsoft's - has what is called an End User License Agreement (EULA). This means that you cannot legally install Apple's software on anything but an Apple hardware product. So trying to install OS X Leopard onto a PC is illegal.



psam3 said:


> Mac's have these chips on them that prevent the installation of OS X on a PC.


As well as a licensing agreement that makes it illegal. 



psam3 said:


> Where do you find used Macs? I'm interested.


Ebay is a great place if you know what you are looking for and find a reputable seller.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

psam3 said:


> Where do you find used Macs? I'm interested.


The Apple Store has refurb Macs for sale and you can find used Macs on places like eBay or Craig's List.

Peace...


----------



## Likeatalltree (Jun 29, 2006)

Huh yeah, ive heard of some ways to do it but these said ways are in fact illegal.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Yankee Rose said:


> I'm sorry you found my answer to be sarcastic. I did not intend for it to be.


I don't think you were in any way sarcastic Yankee Rose. The original poster asked a question that was far to vague for anyone to answer correctly, until of course they asked it a second time correctly 

------------

As far as refurbed Macs, they are plentiful. Typically Macs hold their value much better than PC's, so there are lots of places on the net that carry them. You can find some great values


----------

